# A cold before EC



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm having EC on Monday 23/5/11. Yesterday at the hospital I signed a document saying I wasn healthy with no cold, sore throat ect but today I have woken up with a slight sore throat and Im sniffing like mad.
What should I do? will it effect tx? I'm thinking if its the same or worse on Monday I will tell the clinic.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you due to have a general anaesthetic for the egg collection, or just sedation?

I would definitely tell the clinic if you have a cold and you are going for a GA as you could get a nasty chest infection from the tube they have to put into your airway to help you breathe.

The anaesthetist may prefer in the case of a cold to use conscious sedation instead so you do not have to have a tube.

This will mean that you will be in a dreamy state, probably asleep for most of it, but kept at a level where you still breathe for yourself.


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you for your reply!
I'm having sedation. 
I will tell the clinic on Monday. Just dont want them to cancel my treatment or something.
Its one thing after another isn't it!


----------

